# IMPORTANT -Centerfire after dark



## NorthWoodsHunter

Ha. Mine is still in the box. Guessing it wouldn't take affect until next season if it passes so I'll keep it.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> When will they make a decision?


I heard through the group, 2017 at the latest.


----------



## backstrap bill

Done


----------



## kick n back

561


----------



## JasonSlayer

#582, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

What about posting this in some of/all of the hunting forums?
A lot of folks would sign up even if they don't predator hunt. 
Just a thought


----------



## Dom

Signed, Nr 614. This would be a great step forward!


----------



## old graybeard

615

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwim

665. Are the chances of this passing pretty good?


----------



## coyoteobsessed

666 I hope this passes.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Thanks to all that are signing the petition. It benefits us all and we look forward to representing your wishes.


----------



## doggk9

Thank you everyone for the support, we are very hopeful for success. I can tell you that the NRC and the DNR are both well aware of the spike in predator numbers and are receiving record numbers of complaints so they are more open than ever for ways to help keep the population in check.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

Signed #815


----------



## fowlme

One of my associate's signed tonight 822


----------



## doggk9

We have multiple paper versions circulating as well. If you come across one please sign it also. We will have no real way to track paper signatures until the paper petitions start getting turned in.


----------



## spznation

#838 just now.


----------



## walleye83

#854 here


----------



## Wired2track

#919


----------



## .358Fan

#923


----------



## buckshot2

#925


----------



## doggk9

If anybody is interested in knowing more or collecting signatures on their own, we will be at the D&R tournament this weekend.


----------



## WACKNSTACK

Praying we get the change in law. I can't justify night vision on my 22mag. My 22-250 would love it on the other hand.


----------



## Tron322

Wisconsin did this from what I understand to hunt wolves...the tribes used it as justification to use centerfires at night to harvest deer.

I am sure the tribes hope this passes so deer can be shot in the dark with centerfire.

My rimfires have always worked fine, learn scent control, wind direction and tactics...I refuse to sign and will still harvest with what I got.


----------



## Honkkilla59

Tron322 said:


> Wisconsin did this from what I understand to hunt wolves...the tribes used it as justification to use centerfires at night to harvest deer.
> 
> I am sure the tribes hope this passes so deer can be shot in the dark with centerfire.
> 
> My rimfires have always worked fine, learn scent control, wind direction and tactics...I refuse to sign and will still harvest with what I got.


Don't be a hater now!


----------



## Tron322

no problems guys, sign away..i am simply reality and know what may happen.

I am one who never signs anything without reading the fine print.

I don't hate ever, just like to be informative and think things thru as opposed to blindly showing support that may hurt me later.

I wish all the best luck in your goals...but I found a .22 mag kills just fine and the status quo is working ok.


----------



## tjhuntfish

942


----------



## doggk9

The tribes already go by their own rules as it stands so this has nothing to do with that.


----------



## 1mergeleft

doggk9 said:


> The tribes already go by their own rules as it stands so this has nothing to do with that.


960 in the books.


----------

